# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل كان أحد الأنبياء أو الرسل من ذوي البشرة السوداء ؟

## أم إبراهيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ترددت أين أضع سؤالي هذا ، فمعذرة إن كنت أخطأت المكان .

و سؤالي هو : هل كان أحد الأنبياء أو الرسل من ذوي البشرة السوداء ؟ 

و إن لم يكن  فما الحكمة من ذلك ؟

فقد سألتني تلميذة لي عن ذلك ، و في الحقيقة حسب علمي لم يرد شيء

 يدل على ذلك ، و أحسب أنه لم يكن أحدهم عليهم الصلاة و السلام أسود اللون .

فهلا تفضلتم بالرد و الإجابة .

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في الصَّحيحين من حديث ابن عبَّاسٍ ررر : ((أنَّ موسى  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كان آدم البشرة)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفيهما من حديث أبي هريرة ررر : ((كأنَّه من رجال شنوءة)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي البخاري من حديث ابن عمر ررر : ((كأنَّه من رجال الزُّط)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الشرَّاح: الأدمة: شدَّة السُّمرة، والزُّط: جنس من السودان.

----------


## أم إبراهيم

جزاك الله خيرا .

أأفهم من ذلك انه كان أسود البشرة ؟ 

وما علاقة ذلك  بقوله تعالى :  ( واضمم يدك إلى جناحك تخرج بيضاء من غير سوء آية أخرى ) ؟

و هل كان بنو إسرائيل أيضا سود البشرة ؟

ثم أليس الرسل يكونون من أوسط الناس نسبا و شرفا ؟ أم أن ذلك لا يتنافى مع قومه الذين أرسل إليهم ؟
أعلم أنني أكثرت عليكم ، و لكن لكم في ذلك الأجر و الثواب إن شاء الله .

بارك الله فيكم و نفع بكم .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإيَّاك.. بارك الله فيكِ.. لا إثقال ولا كلفة
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  شِدَّة السُّمرة ليست هي السواد، وسواد البشرة ضروب كما هو معلومٌ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا تنافي بين لون البشرة والنسب والشرف، فكثير من العرب وأبناء عمِّهم من الإسرائيليين فيهم الأبيض والأسود وما بينهما، ومنهم أشراف حسبًا ونسبًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بل في كثير من الأمم في إفريقيا وغيرها من هو من نفس القوم لونا، ومن أرفعهم حسبا وشرفا. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وما ذكرتُه عن موسى وكونه كان شديد السمرة ليس كل ما علمناه، فكثير من الأنبياء وصفاتهم وأقوامهم لم يعلم اللهُ نبيَّه خبرهم، كما في قوله: ((ورسلنا قد قصصناهم عليك ورسلا لم نقصصهم عليك)).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والعموم في قوله: ((وما كنَّا معذِّبين حتى نبعث رسولًا))، و((وما أرسلنا من رسول إلَّا بلسان قومه))، و((في كل قريةٍ نذيرًا)) =تدلُّ على احتمال بعثة الرسل من السُّود أنفسهم، وعدم العلم بالشيء لا يقتضي العلم بالعدم. والله أعلم.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بالنسبة للآية فإشارتك إليها جيِّدةٌ، وكأنَّها تلمح إلى مغايرة لونه العام للون بياض يده التي كانت آية، وظاهرٌ منها معناها أنَّ يده كانت بيضاء دون سوءٍ، قيل: السوء المنفي البرص ونحوه ممَّا يظهر مباينًا للون البشرة، معيبا.

----------


## أم إبراهيم

جزاك الله خيرا .

لكم أنا ممتنة  و شاكرة لك كرم خلقك .

و لذا أجدني  أطمع في إجابة هذين السؤالين أيضا  :Smile: 

هل هذا الحديث  صح عن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : (ما بعث الله نبيا إلا حسن الوجه حسن الصوت وإن نبيكم أحسنهم وجها وأحسنهم صوتا) . 

و إن كان كذلك فكيف نوفق بينه و بين ما نعرف عن مدى جمال يوسف عليه السلام ؟

* هل صحيح أن اليهود الفلاشا السودانيين من ذرية موسى  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإيَّاك.. لا أنشط الآن لتأمُّل سؤالك، ولعلِّي أرجع إليه بعدُ إن شاء الله.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكن قال الحافظ في الفتح: "قوله فلما خلصت إذا يوسف زاد مسلم في رواية ثابت عن أنس فإذا هو قد أعطي شطر الحسن وفي حديث أبي سعيد عند البيهقي وأبي هريرة عند بن عائذ والطبراني فإذا انا برجل أحسن ما خلق الله قد فضل الناس بالحسن كالقمر ليلة البدر على سائر الكواكب وهذا ظاهره ان يوسف عليه السلام كان أحسن من جميع الناس لكن روى الترمذي من حديث أنس ما بعث الله نبيا الا حسن الوجه حسن الصوت وكان نبيكم احسنهم وجها واحسنهم صوتا فعلى هذا فيحمل حديث المعراج على ان المراد غير النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  ويؤيده قول من قال ان المتكلم لايدخل في عموم خطابه واما حديث الباب فقد حمله ابن المنير على ان المراد ان يوسف أعطي شطر الحسن الذي اوتيه نبينا  صلى الله عليه وسلم  والله اعلم".

----------


## أم إبراهيم

بارك الله فيك ، وزادك علما و قدرا .

و سأنتظر الإجابة إن شاء الله .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم أنتبه لهذا السؤال:



> * هل صحيح أن اليهود الفلاشا السودانيين من ذرية موسى  ؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  اليهود الفلاشا هم من الحبشة (إثيوبيا) لا السودان.. ومن المعلوم أنَّ الرَّاجح أوالمشهور عند اليهود أنَّ النسبة عندهم تكون للأمِّ لا الأب، فاليهودي من كانت أمُّه يهوديَّة لا من كان أبوه بالضرورة كذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقرأت كتابًا من قديمٍ ليهودي اسمه "شلوم عليكم" يعني: سلام عليكم! نسيت اسمه الآن، ذكر أنَّ النِّزاع في نسبة اليهودي ما زال قائمًا في إسرائيل بين هؤلاء الملاعين إلى الآن.

----------


## ابن الرومية

و روي عن ابن عباس و جابر و سعيد و مجاهد أن لقمان كان عبدا أسودا على القول بنبوته

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جزاكم الله خيرا 
وللفائدة، فقد اختلف العلماء رحمهم الله تعالى في هذا الرجل الصالح، أهو من عباد الله الصالحين الحكماء، أم هو من الأنبياء، على قولين:
(1): الأول: كان رجلاً حكيماً بحكمة الله، عاقلاً، فطناً، نبيهاً، فقيهاً في الدين.
 وهو قول جمهور العلماء، والمفسِّرين من السلف والخلف، كمجاهد( )، وقتادة( )، وسعيد بن المسيب( )، وابن عباس( )، ووهب بن منبِّه( ) ، وغيرهم. واختاره جمع من المصنِّفين، كابن كثير، والقرطبي، وغيرهم.
(2): الثاني: أنَّه كان نبيَّاً.
 وهو قول عكرمة مولى ابن عباس ( )، والشعبي( )، والليث( )، والسُدِّي( ).
 قال الإمام أبو جعفر الطبري رحمه الله: "يقول تعالى ذكره ولقد آتينا لقمان الفقه في الدين والعقل والإصابة في القول، وبنحو الذي قلنا في ذلك قال أهل التأويل( )". 
 وقال الإمام القرطبي رحمه الله: " وعلى هذا جمهور أهل التأويل، أنَّه كان ولياً، ولم يكن نبياً...
والصواب: أنَّه كان رجلاً حكيماً بحكمة الله تعالى، وهي: الصواب في المعتقدات، والفقه فيى الدين، والعقل، قاضياً في بني إسرائيل( )". 
 وقال الإمام البغوي رحمه الله: "واتفق العلماء على: أنه كان حكيماً، ولم يكن نبياً، إلاَّ عكرمة، فإنه قال: (كان لقمان نبياً)، وتفرَّد بهذا القول. وقال بعضهم: خُيِّر لقمان بين النبوة والحكمة، فاختار الحكمة( )".

----------


## شريف شلبي

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
حديث " ما بعث الله نبيا إلا حسن الصوت "
 قال العراقي في تخريخ أحاديث الاحياء : أخرجه الترمذي في الشمائل عن قتادة وزاد قوله " وكان نبيكم حسن الوجه حسن الصوت " ورويناه متصلا في الغيلانيات من رواية قتادة عن أنس ، والصواب الأول - أي الموقوف - ، قاله الدارقطني ، ورواه ابن مردوية في التفسير من حديث علي بن أبي طالب وطرقه كلها ضعيفة .

----------


## أم إبراهيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ، و أحسن إليكم أيها الأخوة الأفاضل .

و لكن أذكر أنني قرأت أن بني إسرائيل  كانوا يزعمون أن موسى عليه السلام به برص ،

 ولذا كان يغتسل وحده في النهر بعكسهم ، إلى أن نزل مرة ليغتسل ،

 فهرب الحجر بملابسه ، فرآه بنو إسرائيل وهو سليم و كامل جسمه أبيض سواء 

 ليس به سوء أو برص .

فهل ذلك صحيح ؟ و أين أجد هذه القصة ؟

و معذرة لكثرة أسئلتي .

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو القاسم

هذا في البخاري..ولكن ليست القصة كما ذكرت
فارجعي إليها فقد اتهموه بأنه آدر أي عظيم الخصية
وكون موسى شديد السمرة لا يبعد كثيرا عن كونه أسود
فليس كبير فرق إذ المسألة نسبية.
والله الموفق

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> هذا في البخاري..ولكن ليست القصة كما ذكرت
> فارجعي إليها فقد اتهموه بأنه آدر أي عظيم الخصية
> وكون موسى شديد السمرة لا يبعد كثيرا عن كونه أسود
> فليس كبير فرق إذ المسألة نسبية.
> والله الموفق


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم يا أبا القاسم، قد ورد أنَّه اتُّهم بهذا أوذاك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فهو كما ذكرتم في البخاري، ومسلمٍ أيضًا، لكن في روايةٍ أخرى للبخاري من حديث أبى هريرة  ررر قال: قال رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : ((إنَّ موسى كان رجلًا حيِّيًا ستِّيرًا، لا يُرَى من جلده شىءٌ، استحياءً منه، فآذاه من آذاه من بنى إسرائيل، فقالوا: ما يستتر هذا التستُّر إلَّا *من عيبٍ بجلده، إمَّا برص، وإمَّا أدرة، وإمَّا آفة*. وإنَّ الله أراد أن يبرِّئه ممَّا قالوا لموسى: فخلا يومًا وحده، فوضع ثيابه على الحجر ثم اغتسل، فلمَّا فرغ أقبل إلى ثيابه ليأخذها، وإنَّ الحجر عدا بثوبه، فأخذ موسى عصاه وطلب الحجر، فجعل يقول: ثوبى حجر، ثوبى حجر! حتى انتهى إلى ملإٍ من بني إسرائيل، فرأوه عريانًا أحسن ما خلق الله، وأبرأه مما يقولون، وقام الحجر فأخذ ثوبه فلبسه، وطفق بالحجر ضربًا بعصاه، فوالله إنَّ بالحجر لندبًا من أثر ضربه ثلاثًا أو أربعًا أو خمسًا، فذلك قوله: ((يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تكونوا كالذين آذوا موسى فبرَّأه الله مما قالوا وكان عند الله وجيهًا)).

----------


## أبو القاسم

أحسن الله إليكم..
صدقت..مع أني حين خالفتها في ذكر القصة توجه مرادي لقولها:فرآه بنو إسرائيل وهو سليم و كامل جسمه أبيض سواء مع قولها إنه اغتسل من النهر
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> أحسن الله إليكم..
> صدقت..مع أني حين خالفتها في ذكر القصة توجه مرادي لقولها:فرآه بنو إسرائيل وهو سليم،  * وكامل جسمه أبيض سواء*   مع قولها إنه اغتسل من النهر
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أحسنتم يا أبا القاسم.. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقولك أختي الكريمة ((*أبيض*)) لا يُعرف في رواية الحديث، وهو يخالف كونه كان شديد السُّمرة، كما تقدَّم.

----------


## أم إبراهيم

لكل من تفضل بالرد أو المرور العابر :

جزاكم الله خيرا ، و نفع بكم .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيرا .

----------

